# Penrith expo - any Paradox ??



## Bl69aze (Feb 24, 2020)

does anyone know if anyone’s going to have any paradox Darwin’s for sale in Penrith ?

I’d love to get my hands on one,


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2020)

I had a table at the Sydney expo yesty and didn't see any but that doesn't mean there won't be any at Penrith. You do know it's a different venue this year?
I will have a table there too, Leatherback and silkback central beardies, plus pygmy and dwarf beardies. Come and say hello


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Feb 29, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> I had a table at the Sydney expo yesty and didn't see any but that doesn't mean there won't be any at Penrith. You do know it's a different venue this year?
> I will have a table there too, Leatherback and silkback central beardies, plus pygmy and dwarf beardies. Come and say hello


What was your table at the sydney reptile expo ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 29, 2020)

AaronLovesPythons said:


> What was your table at the sydney reptile expo ?


I usually trade under the name Razz's Reptiles but we're not allowed to use banners anymore


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 29, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> does anyone know if anyone’s going to have any paradox Darwin’s for sale in Penrith ?
> 
> I’d love to get my hands on one,


I have some adults but none bred this season. I know someone who has a few if you are prepared to pay his prices.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 29, 2020)

Yellowtail said:


> I have some adults but none bred this season. I know someone who has a few if you are prepared to pay his prices.


please pm me details  willing to pay a fair bit


----------

